# Here We Go Again(almost)



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

http://www.bluediamond.com/applications/in-the-field/index.cfm?navid=101
Almost in bloom. Was feeding in the Chico area yesterday. Very warm and bees were finding some pollen.Not almond, mustard more likely.Didnt see any open bloom but buds are ready to pop with a bit more warm weather. Looks like rain for Tuesday.


----------



## New Ky Beekeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

Is this a problem? My only concern would be a cold snap.....


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

The rain? No, its needed . Only problem is if your hives are inside the orchard and you need to drive in to feed.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

are the blooms late this year?


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

loggermike said:


> http://www.bluediamond.com/applications/in-the-field/index.cfm?navid=101
> Almost in bloom. Was feeding in the Chico area yesterday. Very warm and bees were finding some pollen.Not almond, mustard more likely.Didnt see any open bloom but buds are ready to pop with a bit more warm weather. Looks like rain for Tuesday.


Yesterday afternoon we doing some final grading / frame balancing on an extra 120 I'm sitting on at the home place. They averaged 8.17 frames and were on a tear after lunch. More so as the day progressed as the buds opened. From 12:00 to 4:30 we were working just across the fence from our own trees and had the privilege of watching the Winters turn pink over the course of the afternoon. The NP's were just starting also. Trees that were 0% open in the morning went to 15-20% by the afternoon.(Winters) 

The bloom is later than last year which might mean a little faster and shorter. If the heat stays on it sure will be. 

As per Rain..........boy am I in a tizzy, quandary, perplexed or what ever word you might want to use.. Here the blooms are about to roar and I want great weather for our almond crop. On the other hand if the sky does not open up big time here shortly its going to be the worst year for a honey flow than we have seen in 35 years. Guess I will be doing my one kneed prayer the next two weeks. Asking for rain and hoping it doesn't show at the same time.:s


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Yes. You can go to the Blue Diamond site and there are archives to compare with past years.Kinda neat if almonds are a big part of your life....


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Lol. I have been complaining about all the snow removal I had to do since Christmas, knowing full well that without it we are sunk for a honey crop.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

There is a "sticky" thread now with the Blue Diamond "in the field" link, for easy access through the bloom.

Sheri


----------

